# Updated pics of my SE-R



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Still a work in progress. Tell me what you think. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/9double8


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice car.. I just added a cardomain page. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/nissannut


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *Still a work in progress. Tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/9double8 *


nice ride!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for your input ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whoa!that is one clean lookin ride ya have


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Exalta!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow very nice ride ! clean and simple ! gorgeous !

should get some crystal corners and crystal heads for that front end would make it look real sharp.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Liu--I thought about the corners. I know they would look bad ass too.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean b14 ser... the 18's look great. are they really heavy?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah they are. I think 21#'s per wheel. I can tell the difference with the stock wheels on.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the BTCC look the rims give the car. 
Did you pay for two sets of indiglo to do that?

Seth


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah. I got the normal indiglo's and then wanted the reverse and when I was putting them in, since the reverse had the small circles of indiglo I thought it would look cool to leave the fuel/temp as regular indiglo's


----------

